# Cold Weather Death Traps



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

Fishing & Waterfowl Report*

The "guns of January" have been red hot with the recent weather. Good for ducks and not so good for fish. As happens, big beautiful Trout have been taking a beating in the deeper back lakes of Pringle and Power. Temperatures into the 20's has taken it's toll and you need look no further than massive flocks of White Pelicans working them over. It's a sad sight but it happens. After one such freeze a few years back, I'll never forget the sight of what looked like an Orange Brick road that stretched on for what seemed like an eternity. I headed to the back lakes to check things out. I jumped into Contee in my airboat and made my way east to Peckerhead. Along the way I'd only seen one small mullet dead. As I approached the bayou leading to Pringle it was just a sad sight with Black Drum and Redfish washed up on the windward shorlines; they covered the entire stretch of the bayou. As I entered Pringle itself, I eased to the right and as far as I could see was nothing but pure devestation. Trout, Redfish, Black Drum, wiped out and washed up on the shoreline. It was sickening and I eased out of the main entrance of the lake and started runningh the deeper outside beach down toward South Pass. I didn't see anything out there which was a good sign for deeper bay fish. I slid into S. Pass and then into Long Lake, then Post, and then into Pats Bay. I was heading for Power Lake when I got to the mouth of the bayou and the bottom exploded with humped up schools of big solid Redfish scurrying beneath my boat...LIFE, AND LOTS OF IT! That was a heart warming sight and I'll never forget that day. *Life goes on and the fishery is much stronger than the lost fish in a few back lake death traps. *

On the birds, both morning and afternoon hunts had been excellent through the last cold front. We're entering into a post front calm and that's been hurting us the last few outings on morning hunts. Afternoons have been carrying the day and guests have been patient, and thankful for all of the hard work making their memories of a lifetime. Check out our* photo gallery*.

We would like to thank everyone for making us a top destination on the mid-coast. We've got some great specials running for the Spring from wade to boat fishing, get your dates on the books by January 31st and get ready to relax and have a great time.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

*Spring Wade Fishing Special *

Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

February Special - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook*.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up
*
We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

Alligator Season - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings! Read More About It *HERE*

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal *- Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more to round out the last few days.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks very much for the report, and confirmation about the state of things up there. Sounds like Pringle got hit hard, which is a shame. Just deep enough to cause fish to pile up, but not deep enough to keep them alive in the freeze we got?

I fished POC all of my early life. It's been years since I heard anyone mention "Peckerhead". You made me smile with that.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes sir, there are some locations that the fish will ride into on big tides but when the water falls out they either can't or won't leave. That sets them up for big problems during Winter time. We beat the Pelicans to some of the fish along with many other folks picking them up and fileting them out. From the looks of it, we're doing pretty well on Trout stocks.

This is a big difference from the 80's when barges were turning the prop wash silver as they stirred Trout up off the bottom for miles going down the Intercoastal. Hopefully we'll never see that again. 

Ah yes, Peckerhead Lake termed that by the folks in POC, we always called it Bullseye because of the island in the middle of the West pocket. 

Thanks for reading, we're hoping you get back on your feet down there quickly. Here's to a great 2018!


----------

